# Ignoring users



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2013)

It's now easier to ignore users who bother you here on EN World.  There's a link to the left of every post which you can use to quickly ignore that user.  

From your point of view, that user will disappear from the site.  You won't see their posts at all.


----------



## Nagol (Oct 22, 2013)

Not quite true.  If the ignored party starts a thread, it appears in the forum list w/ the name.  You don't see the actual content of the post if you click the link though.  Though you can see any replies from people you aren't ignoring.


----------



## Rune (Oct 22, 2013)

So, if you accedentally ignore someone, how do you un-ignore someone?


----------



## Nagol (Oct 22, 2013)

At the top of the page:

Settings

Left hand column Find the "My Settings" box and the "My Account" box inside it

Inside is "Edit ignore list" link


----------



## Lindeloef (Oct 22, 2013)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]
what? you guys cannot help me ignore myself? talk about a worthless feature....


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

Any chance we can get a settings panel entry to turn the link off/remove it?  

It is a very good idea for those that read the design/discussion threads, but not so much for those that are in the game threads.  One mistaken click and one of the characters disappears from the game, from the viewer's perspective.  The confusion that follows could be entertaining though, I suppose.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2013)

Satin Knights said:


> Any chance we can get a settings panel entry to turn the link off/remove it?
> 
> It is a very good idea for those that read the design/discussion threads, but not so much for those that are in the game threads.  One mistaken click and one of the characters disappears from the game, from the viewer's perspective.  The confusion that follows could be entertaining though, I suppose.




It takes a bit more than a mistaken click. There's  a confirmation step. It's not really possible to accidentally ignore somebody.


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay, I guess that is good enough.  I also just checked, one cannot ignore you, admins or moderators, so that is covered as well.  So, that covers all my thoughts on it.  Thanks.


----------



## Dausuul (Dec 30, 2013)

Any possibility we could make the Ignore feature a little more thorough? I don't see posts from people on my Ignore list, but I do see threads they start, and I see quoted text from their posts when people reply. (Obviously the forum can't auto-hide every reply to an Ignored person, but it could perhaps hide the stuff in a quote block attributed to that person...?)

Some of the people on my Ignore list were put there because they have a habit of starting threads with aggressive, borderline insulting OPs. It would be nice to not see those threads at all, instead of wandering in, being confused because the first post seems to be replying to something else, then seeing some quoted text and starting to simmer.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 28, 2014)

I just removed two people from my Ignore List. I had put them on over a month ago, but I figured I'd look at a couple of their posts and see if things had improved. Nope, no improvement. So the quick and easy Ignore link worked very nicely to fix things back, and the system sent me right back to the thread I was reading.

Bullgrit


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jan 30, 2014)

Morrus said:


> It's now easier to ignore users who bother you here on EN World.  There's a link to the left of every post which you can use to quickly ignore that user.
> 
> From your point of view, that user will disappear from the site.  You won't see their posts at all.




Unless they get emailed because they are quoting you.


----------

